# license renewal olongapo update



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Total 618 php...issuance June 10 for plastic..plus 20 php plastic carrier for paper license. Total 638. 1 hr


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Your blessed with a smooth and affordable branch there. Price and time frame for a license or any function that office (don't want to give it's initials/abbreviation anymore) can take up to a full day and the costs are more in my area.


----------

